

Dear Big Company: Why You Need to Hire Me - calypso_titan
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/dear-big-company-why-you-need-hire-me-micah-bolen

======
calypso_titan
In late July 2010, Peter Eckersley, Chief Computer Scientist of the Electronic
Frontier Foundation presented a lecture at the Privacy Enhancing Technologies
Symposium held in Berlin, Germany. The lecture, entitled "How Unique Is Your
Web Browser?" related to an EFF research project dubbed Panopticlick[1].

For the layperson, Panopticlick runs a simple test on your web browser to see
how "unique" your web browser is compared to the EFF's current dataset. As of
the writing of this post, my browser fingerprint (aka whorl) appears to be
unique among the 5,644,302 tested so far.

At first glance, this may seem fairly straightforward. Panopticlick is relying
on cookies, right? Wrong. Panopticlick is relying on IP addresses, right?
Wrong. Panopticlick can be tricked by spoofing cookies and/or IP addresses,
right? Again, wrong.

So, what does this project and its implications have to do with me and,
moreover, why you, Big Company, should hire me? The answer is not that I
participated in this project in any way back in 2010, but I that I understand
it at a very deep level and have been developing a related project[2]. Don't
let the name of my project or the README fool you. If you don't understand
what you are looking at, ask a software engineer. If they don't understand
what they are looking at, ask me. I am more than willing to offer insight and
receive feedback.

Thank you for taking the time to read this brief post. I may add more details
if this discussion piques anyone's interest. In the meantime, have a pleasant
evening.

Cheers,

Micah

Sources:

[1] [https://panopticlick.eff.org/](https://panopticlick.eff.org/)

[2]
[https://github.com/micahbolen/WangularFire](https://github.com/micahbolen/WangularFire)

